
Show HN: ScraperAI – Extract data from any website, detect changes - thebillkidy
https://scraper.ai
======
thecodrr
The website is a bit sparse on information about how it works. Anyway, not bad
not bad. Would have loved a bit more info though.

~~~
thebillkidy
Hi There, thanks a lot for your feedback! More is coming as soon as possible!

------
saratv
How does this compare to Apify?

------
boltzmannbrain
Sooo where's the AI?

~~~
thebillkidy
The AI is in the background, working on unsupervised extraction ;)

